# RCI:really worth it??



## ThierryJapan (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a HGVC Elite points owner, usually I do use my points with HGVC network and sometimes transfer my points to HH as I am a big traveler and use a lot of hotel nights during the year. Beeing Elite I am regularly updated both in HGVC and Hilton hotel

I never tried to convert my points into RCI points, and I am not sure it is really worth when I read all the comments on TUG. 
Of course the sale pitch was with my 14400 points I can have to 3 weeks in RCI as a week in RCI is worth 3500 points.

Any advices or thoughts if RCI is worth trying


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 6, 2012)

Depends where you want to go...

I traded for Disney`s Vero Beach and was very happy.  RCI is a great tool to a HGVC member if you want to travel outside of Hawaii, Vegas and Orlando...


----------



## chriskre (Jun 7, 2012)

You already have access to RCI points thru the RCI portal in the club website.
Don't trade in what you own for RCI points, just reserve what you want thru the portal.  
With HGVC you have access to both weeks and points inventory already.
There are some good deals in there and access to stuff you can't get thru the club like NYC.


----------



## michelleB (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, it really depends. Just take some research and choose the best.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 26, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> I am a HGVC Elite points owner, usually I do use my points with HGVC network and sometimes transfer my points to HH as I am a big traveler and use a lot of hotel nights during the year. Beeing Elite I am regularly updated both in HGVC and Hilton hotel
> 
> I never tried to convert my points into RCI points, and I am not sure it is really worth when I read all the comments on TUG.
> Of course the sale pitch was with my 14400 points I can have to 3 weeks in RCI as a week in RCI is worth 3500 points.
> ...




A week in RCI depends on the unit size and season.  It is not a straight up 3500.  

I just noticed that the 2012 HGVC guide suddenly removed the detail for point and now just shows a range (pg 42)  but the 2011 version of the HGVC guide shows a more detailed breakdown (pg 43 2011 edition).

So a 2 BR red season would be 4800 points throught RCI plus and exchange fee.  You can even trade back into HGVC for less points.  What would have cost you 7000 points in HGVC might be available in RCI for 4800 plus the $189 exchange fee.  If you have less points or want to stretch your points farther that is another idea.


----------



## Purseval (Jun 26, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> So a 2 BR red season would be 4800 points throught RCI plus and exchange fee.  You can even trade back into HGVC for less points.  What would have cost you 7000 points in HGVC might be available in RCI for 4800 plus the $189 exchange fee.  If you have less points or want to stretch your points farther that is another idea.



I've done exactly that in the past, which was great for us.  We normally travel alone and would rather exchange into HGVC for a 2br than borrow points.


----------



## Remy (Jun 26, 2012)

Generally the RCI resorts are a good value for your points and exchange fee. I'd advise researching the specific property first to be sure it fits your needs and meets your expectations. The only resorts that I've seen that absolutely don't make sense are the all-inclusive properties where the AI fee is often as high as the nightly rate when booked online through the resort itself.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2012)

Think about this... 3,600 points can get you a 1BR RCI unit for a week, but if you convert 3,600 points to HHonors, you get 90,000 HH points which gets you what? -- 3N in a Hampton Inn?

You tell me which is preferable.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 26, 2012)

also you don't have to convert your points to RCI.  You can just access RCI via your HGVC account and look online in RCI and see what is available.  If you find what you want at that point you can just book it, and then they take the points out of your account. 

Some times harder to get locations might require that you put in a search.  So the points are withdrawn from your HGVC but if you don't match up or cancel your search the points go back into your HGVC account. 

It is NOT like conversion to HH, where you just have to convert them.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 27, 2012)

*You are right but*



Talent312 said:


> Think about this... 3,600 points can get you a 1BR RCI unit for a week, but if you convert 3,600 points to HHonors, you get 90,000 HH points which gets you what? -- 3N in a Hampton Inn?
> 
> You tell me which is preferable.



Yes you are absolutely right, I agree that HGVC conversion into HH is not the best deals, but as I live in Asia/Europe, with HH I get some good deals in city like London, Istanbul, Bangkok where usually no qualitative resorts (located downtown) are available. Also most of these trips are done at the last minute.

I also do use a Visa Hilton card which get me easily an additionnal week with HH.


----------



## Remy (Jun 27, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> Yes you are absolutely right, I agree that HGVC conversion into HH is not the best deals, but as I live in Asia/Europe, with HH I get some good deals in city like London, Istanbul, Bangkok where usually no qualitative resorts (located downtown) are available. Also most of these trips are done at the last minute.
> 
> I also do use a Visa Hilton card which get me easily an additionnal week with HH.



Might want to double-check your London hotels. Almost all experienced a category upgrade this Spring. They all cost more points now. AmEx AXON awards are a decent value, but it's still a terrible use of HGVC points.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 27, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> A week in RCI depends on the unit size and season.  It is not a straight up 3500.
> 
> I just noticed that the 2012 HGVC guide suddenly removed the detail for point and now just shows a range (pg 42)  but the 2011 version of the HGVC guide shows a more detailed breakdown (pg 43 2011 edition).
> 
> So a 2 BR red season would be 4800 points throught RCI plus and exchange fee.  You can even trade back into HGVC for less points.  What would have cost you 7000 points in HGVC might be available in RCI for 4800 plus the $189 exchange fee.  If you have less points or want to stretch your points farther that is another idea.



And page 157.


----------



## barond (Jun 27, 2012)

Good deals,  bad deals, they abound everywhere you go.  In the end it comes down to rent vs buy (with points).  What is the "rental"  value.
For a HHonors Example:

I have a reservation for a 7N Hampton Inn using 131125 HH points (Rewards category 3) 1 king bed
The cash rate was $1533
This makes my points worth $11.69 per thousand

I had originally looked at another hampton inn in another city about 30 miles away.
Similar room but a Rewards Category 5,  7N 183750 HH points 1 king bed
The cash rate was $959
Points valueed at $5.21 per thousand.

I changed cities.  The resort at category 3 was better located (near downtown, on the river/ocean in maine)  and we didn't care what city in that state we were going to as
long as it was near the coast.  The other was nowhere near anything close by (no restaurants, shopping, and not on the coast).

For a "bad" RCI example.

Gatlinburg Town Square
3 bedroom in january HGVC/Rci Points 4000
Cost to rent via Extra Vacations $360
I think I'll rent this one.  This is our second time renting gatlinburg town square.
My costs (only MF fees)  per point $0.25  which means via points it would cost me $1,000
Even at the lowest MF fees I have found which seems to be $0.12 per point makes this $480

Now for a HGVC to HH conversion
131125 HH points / 25 = 5250 HGVC points at $.25 = $1312.50

So cash for cash value is it good. Sure.  But considering I could get a 2-3 bedroom via RCI with it for a week,  then no.
But would I spend my 4800 points on a  3 bedroom via RCI that I could rent for $360,  nope.

Good RCI Example.
DVC Bay Lake Towers
2 bedroom in january HGVC/RCi Points 4800
Cost to rent for 1 week $5670 (rack rate, could be as low as $3000 from an owner)
I used points on that one.  My MF cost was only $1200 + $295 rci fee/disney fee = $1495
Even including buy in costs that is always a good deal.

I like getting good value for my points.

Baron


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 27, 2012)

barond said:


> I like getting good value for my points.



Apparently, you also know your math! Something I try to avoid.


----------



## barond (Jun 28, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Apparently, you also know your math! Something I try to avoid.



Thanks.  I enjoy the HGVC Points & HH Points game as one big math game.  I enjoy manipulating it to maximize my outcome.  

Baron


----------

